# Officer Down: Jose Agostinho - [Wetaskiwin , Alberta]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

07/04/2005

Highway crash claims life of RCMP officer

Officer Down: Jose Agostinho - [Wetaskiwin , Alberta]

Biographical Details

Age: 45

Additional Info: Constable Agostinho had been with the RCMP for nine years. He leaves behind a wife and two children. The funeral will be held Friday, July 8th at LeDuc, Alberta (near Edmonton).

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Constable Agostinho was killed after his cruiser was hit from behind by a semi-trailer.

Date of Incident: July 4, 2005

Suspect Info: No charges have been brought against the driver who hit Const. Agostinho.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The RCMP are reeling after the loss of another officer - Const. Jose Agostinho was killed Monday when his cruiser was hit from behind by a delivery truck and pushed across the Queen Elizabeth Highway.

Agostinho, who worked out of the Wetaskiwin detachment and had been with the RCMP for nine years, was parked on the side of the road near Millet, investigating a single vehicle rollover, when his car was hit by the cube van.

The force of the impact pushed his car across four lanes of traffic, crumpling it so badly the 45-year-old father of two had to be cut out.

Full Story:

http://calgary.cbc.ca/regional/servlet/View?filename=ca-rcmp-fatal20050705


----------

